# MY JOB: not huge. MY TIME: not nearly enough. MY EXPERIENCE: greenest green can be. Please Help.



## stoteg (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys-

new user here. I joined waaaaay back and recently just got back on board. I'm a senior BA Theatre Arts major at Catawba College in Salisbury, NC. I'm mainly an actor (don't shun me away just yet), but I'm also a damn good carpenter and pretty good lighting electrician. But I'm still learning in many areas. One of them is video, and one is sound. Not really sure what I'm doing at all. Kind of know where to start, but not really. So any advice you have is _greatly_ welcomed.

I've been appointed audio/video engineer for a collaborative dance project centered around the story of Icarus and Daedalus. This is a different animal for all of us. Mainly because we're collaborating with a dance company in Florida (600 mi away) and lately a lot of answers don't come for _anyone_ until the very last second. It's also different because the part of the show that I'm responsible for creating media for is a devised dance piece. They're literally making it up as they go. So I have to edit/design/layer projections AND sound for this project, and for weeks I haven't even known what exactly what they needed me to produce for them.

Last night I finally got some answers, along with some really tight time constraints. I have until 2/17/14 to have _everything_ ready to go for Q2Q. That also happens to be the drop/add for any a/v. Convenient.

Right now, my questions pertain to 1)source/stock video, 2) capabilities, and 3) software.

This is my project as it stands now: Right now I know that they have a moment at the end of the piece where there are hundreds of paper airplanes flying in from offstage, and they're looking for a projection with more paper airplanes to accentuate that effect. It doesn't have to explicitly be a well-lit image of life-like paper airplanes, it can look weird or strange or contain artistic liberties. Silhouettes of paper airplanes was one thought I had. It's after Daedalus has left the drowning Icarus behind, has now landed on safe ground, successfully escaping the Labyrinth, but now freshly mourning the death of Icarus. So the video should have a kind of "cleansing rain" element to the qualities of movement and flight of the paper airplanes. It's a light moment, more soft and gentle than heavy or violent. It's kind of the moment where Daedalus is washing away his regret.

1) So I've been on the hunt for paper airplane stock video. I've checked iStock, Corbis, and a site called Pond5. Found a few candidates, but still looking. Can anyone provide some good stock media sources to check online?

2) Capabilities. I have no idea what most of the video quality and dimensions mean when it comes to putting it on a huge projection screen onstage. I don't know what questions to ask really. (And unfortunately, even if I did, I don't know if I can get the answers right now.) But here's a few questions I've been worried about:

2a) Some of these stock sites carry cheap royalty free media (like Pond5). Is the quality going to be good enough to blow up on a projection screen? What have your experiences been with different stock media sites? (I don't know how big it needs to be yet. TBA. But we're in the 1500 seat house, so... BIG.)

2b) Hypothetically, let's say I find the stock video of paper airplanes I want, but the background is just plain and boring. I know I want there to be some kind of texture behind it. Then I find one or more stock videos that could create the PERFECT complement for a background, but it's too much. Color's all wrong, it's too "loud," and and they won't blend well with the paper airplanes without some serious editing. Is it possible to take multiple stock footage, mess around with the hues, saturation, contrast, balance, transparency, etc., make any needed cuts, layer them on one another and layer the airplane video on top of that? If so, what software do I need to use?

2c) What other questions do I need to start asking in terms of physical world capabilities, and director's wants/needs?​
3) Right now I'm downloading trial versions of adobe premiere pro and After Effects, and I've also downloaded a free program called Video Projection Tools (http://hcgilje.wordpress.com/vpt/ if you want to take a look at it). And I'm running a Mac so I have iMovie at my disposal. Do you guys know of any other good programs, with relatively simple learning curves? (Keep in mind, it's now 13 days to Q2Q. I know I'm kind of set up for disaster but I gotta take my best crack it.)

ANY light you guys can shed on this MULTITUDE of questions I have would be _greatly _appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 4, 2014)

1) Start with your bottle necks for file formats. It sounds like you're _not_ setting up your own equipment? Then you need to find out the capabilities. What's the aspect ratio? (16:9 vs 4:3, Wide vs Square) And then size (1080, 720, 480). That will tell you the file size. Type? I would recommend for you to stick with H.264 MP4 for this. 

2) There's a lot you can do with your video software. Especially Adobe Premiere or Final Cut. The Adobe products will allow you a 30 day free trial. Enough for your time constraints. You can add a lot of effects to videos here. You could also overlay multiple videos. Your stock footage will probably be fine. Just pay attention to the 1080, 720, 480 ... these tell you how many pixels high the video is. Higher the number = higher resolution. 

3) Get rid of VPT. Switch to QLab since you're on a mac. This will help immensely with your sound and video. It's the best for cueing. Sounds like you might be able to get away with the free version.

Start there! Then come back for more questions.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree that you should go with Qlab over VPT for this production. The learning curve is lower and also there are great tutorials and support forums to help you out. There is the free trial version, but you should pay for the rental license in my opinion.

Do you know what projector will be used or are you in charge of deciding that as well? Generally speaking, with a single projector, you want to have your resolution set to the native resolution of the projector. The pixel density really depends on how close your audience is to the projection surface. You can get away with a lower resolution when they are not as close depending on the footage (sometimes you still need a higher resolution to add definition for fast moving images). Also, you need to consider the capablilities of video playback on your computer. Many designers will use a Mac Mini, which is fine with lower resolution footage or limited use of effects, but the integrated graphics can choke on more complex video.

If you think that you need to create paper airplanes on a variety of backgrounds, then it will be easiest if they are either a vector or on a plain color background that you can chroma key. You can do this directly with your footage or you can use layers in your media server.

I hope that you have read the thread about beginning theater projection. This will answer many questions. 

Some other footage/media sites:
www.artbeats.com
www.digitaljuice.com
www.alunablue.com
www.worshipfilms.com
www.showfootage.com
www.gettyimages.com/footage
www.showfootage.com
www.stockfootageforfree.com
footage.shutterstock.com/
www.footage.net/
www.scene-change.com/
www.digigobos.com/
www.projectedimagedigital.com/
www.inlightgobos.com
www.azulmediagroup.com/
www.feedbackvideo.com/
www.modestudios.com
www.maxedia.com/medpro.asp

There are others as well, I just can't think of them off the top of my head. Remember that with all royalty-free footage, there are contracts that you agree to with purchase. Sometimes you have limits to how it is used. So be sure to read the fine print!


----------



## Chris Chapman (Feb 6, 2014)

For Qlab you will need the video license. Get a rental/short term license for education, and it is pretty cheap vs. buying the entire video license outright.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 6, 2014)

That's not entirely true. 
http://figure53.com/qlab/buy/

The free version will allow you two channels out (headphone jack - Left/Right). Basic editing. No extra fluff. Very basic, but free.
The free version will allow you one single full screen surface. No extra fluff. Very basic, but free. 

Need more? Yes! Rent! It's super cheap ($1-$7 per day, academic pricing, depending on your needs).
Blow their minds with how simple it is and then they'll buy the full blown version for the school.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Feb 6, 2014)

Drew Schmidt said:


> That's not entirely true.
> http://figure53.com/qlab/buy/
> 
> The free version will allow you two channels out (headphone jack - Left/Right). Basic editing. No extra fluff. Very basic, but free.
> ...



Ah, my bad. I'm behind the curve on this change to the free video stuff.


----------



## stoteg (Feb 6, 2014)

You guys have all been MOST helpful. I spoke with my faculty supervisors and now have a pretty good idea of what I have to do. Now I just have to learn how to do it and do it FAST. It looks like we're looking at using either QLab or Isadora, which was mentioned in the thread ruinexplorer linked to.

(I don't know how to quote people in the forum. I can get the quote box by clicking the icon, but I can't figure out how to tag the specific poster/post with "Joe Schmo said:..." Can anyone can point me to the forum posting basics section of CB, I can't find it. Then I'll get better at this)

The aspect ratio is going to be close to 1:2 ratio. We're going to project on to the cyc using two projectors and just blend them. Any advice on that would be awesome. Any common mistakes people run into and solutions to avoid them? We're going to be hanging them on one of the electrics (don't know which yet), so a certain amount of keystone correction will have to happen. My understanding of the troubles with blending two projected images with keystone correction is that blending only gets tricky when I'm using the software to do the keystone, and that it won't be that hard if we're using the projector's built-in keystone correction, and the software to blend. Is this correct? I'll find out what kind of units we have today when I'm in the shop.

The audience is going to be about 40'-45' away from the cyc. The projected image itself is going to be around 18' x 32'-36'. The image is going to be as close as I can get to a "rain of thousands of paper airplanes." So I think the planes will be moving relatively fast and I'm going to need a higher resolution so you can see the individual planes among the other hundreds that will be falling through the image. Although I don't know how big/small the planes will be at this point, but would you agree with that?

I own a macbook pro, I have access to an editing room with higher computing power and multi-screens. I'm betting we'll be running this show off of my computer (as of right now), but how do I figure out the limits of what my computer can do?

This has ALL been great information guys thanks so much!


----------



## B.Stickels (Feb 6, 2014)

Some thoughts...

I would most certainly use Qlab here. For what you're trying to do (overlap 2 projectors in the middle), you will need a Pro Video or Pro Bundle license, but either can be rented if the full cost is a concern. The new video engine with automatically edge blend the 2 projectors so it becomes seamless - otherwise you end up with a very bright section the middle, and hard lines where the overlap stops.

You will also need a way to get 2 external video outputs from your MBP, something similar to a Matrox TripleHead2Go, since you'll need to send separate signals to both projectors, or use a different machine that has the capability to have multiple video outs already.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with the QLab. Isadora will allow you quite a few more video effects, but as a newbie, QLab is much more friendly and will make blending and keystoning a breeze.

Here's a bunch of videos to get you started
http://figure53.com/qlab/docs/

Remember, seek out the educational pricing!

Now. For the most pressing question: What are your outputs? If you can't get multiple outputs of your computer, you can't send video to multiple projectors. What year MacBook pro do you have? If it's the most recent, you'll have an HDMI output and can already get multiple outputs if you have the correct cables. But you need to get those ASAP. Figure it out. Figure it out!

Once you've figured it out, just get a pair of monitors. Hook them up to your MBP. This will allow you to test things out. Stress test if you will. Don't have monitors? Then use QLab's audition window. This will preview what you'll send to the projectors in a little popup window.

Finally, don't sweat resolution quite yet. Be sure to get content ready to go and that your hardware works. But at the end of the day, make sure the dance is entertaining and that your work doesn't distract from the dance. Then the difference between good resolution and great is negligible.


----------



## metti (Feb 8, 2014)

Drew Schmidt said:


> Now. For the most pressing question: What are your outputs? If you can't get multiple outputs of your computer, you can't send video to multiple projectors. What year MacBook pro do you have? If it's the most recent, you'll have an HDMI output and can already get multiple outputs if you have the correct cables. But you need to get those ASAP. Figure it out. Figure it out!



You can use a DoubleHead2Go or TripleHead2Go if you need multiple outputs from a computer that only had one as long as you are aware of their limitations and know that you will be able to work within/around them.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Feb 9, 2014)

metti said:


> You can use a DoubleHead2Go or TripleHead2Go if you need multiple outputs from a computer that only had one as long as you are aware of their limitations and know that you will be able to work within/around them.



That's a good point and important to note for future readers of this thread. Only reason I didn't mention it is because there's no way you could get it shipped / installed in time. Well. Maybe you can ... But be sure you're purchasing the correct box, adapters, etc. 

I personally like the TripleHead2g (TH2G) since you could use it as a DH2G. I purchased the DP edition to allow for the option of VGA/DVI/HDMI. Then purchased DisplayPort adapters from CableWholesale. Turns out that many DisplayPort adapters don't fit int he TH2G because they're just a mm too wide. These ones worked perfectly.


----------



## stoteg (Feb 21, 2014)

I wanted to thank you all for your help. The info provided was INVALUABLE.

TripleHead2Go was the way to go, and we rented the full educational version of Qlab 3, and I found a PERFECT stock video that we were able to use. So we ended up with a great product.

Then Tuesday night the director saw the video, and she liked it better without it. So we cut it. Such is the case sometimes... oh well. I learned a lot in the process!

Thanks so much once again to everybody that contributed their advice!


----------

